# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  kissing

## dsjeya

Kiss

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



A kiss is the touching of the lips to some other thing; usually another person. In modern Western culture it is most commonly an expression of affection. Between people of close acquaintance kissing is done as a greeting or a good-bye, kissing each other on the cheek (or near the cheek, in the air, while cheeks are touching). Relatives may kiss younger children to comfort them or show affection, and vice versa. As an expression of romantic affection or sexual desire it involves two people kissing one another on the lips, and may also involve one person kissing another on various parts of his or her body. 

Kissing may also be used to signify reverence and subordination, as in kissing the ring of a king or pope. A kiss can also be rude or done for the sake of irritating or proving one's superiority. A rude kiss or a kiss with a smack is referred to as a buss. 

When not an expression of affection, a kiss is a largely symbolic gesture in that the purpose of the kiss is to convey a meaning, such as salutations or subordination, rather than to experience the physical sensations associated with kissing. A kiss can be "blown" using actions of the hand and the mouth. This is used to convey affection usually while parting, when the partners are physically distant but can view each other. Blow kisses are also used when a popular person wishes to convey affection to a large crowd or audience. 

Kissing is a learned behaviour. 

In romantic and sexual kissing, the physical sensations are often primary. Thus romantic kissing tends to be more intense and prolonged :kicking:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

r u like SERIOUS???
oh mannnnn:rolling;

----------


## dsjeya

just for information,not practical sweet

----------


## dsjeya

no one intrested in kiss
life line of love

----------


## anagpaul

i thought KISS was a business term

----------


## dsjeya

it is a divident for investing love

----------


## dsjeya

kiss is freely given to children
stolen by adolescents
shared by grown ups
bought by old men like  me(just for fun Sweet )

----------


## dsjeya

kiss can kill 
aman ate jelly fish then kissed her girl friend who was allergic to jelly fish 
she died

----------


## dsjeya

with out kiss !
life is a miss !!

----------


## dsjeya

y westeners kiss and enjoy in public

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^u CANT be serious:noi;

----------


## sikandar107

Goshhhhhh... a big research on KISSES lol... is it really required to describe KISS. ? I guess its instantaneous and an expression of emotional feelings.

----------


## sikandar107

> ^^u CANT be serious:noi;


Don't know.. Kissing can be serious but not the discussion rite?:yeah:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> Goshhhhhh... a big research on KISSES lol... is it really required to describe KISS. ? I guess its instantaneous and an expression of emotional feelings.


Hahahaha @ research
Dsjeya LOVES these types of research yo...check out some of his other threads...u'll be rolin on da floor




> Don't know.. Kissing can be serious but not the discussion rite?:yeah:


Lollzzzz nah I wasn't talking abt da kissez
His thread...LOL!!!

PS: dsjeya...ain't u a bit too old to be interested in dis kiddo stuff??
PS2: nothing personal man :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sikandar107

> Hahahaha @ research
> Dsjeya LOVES these types of research yo...check out some of his other threads...u'll be rolin on da floor
> 
> 
> 
> Lollzzzz nah I wasn't talking abt da kissez
> His thread...LOL!!!
> 
> PS: dsjeya...ain't u a bit too old to be interested in dis kiddo stuff??
> PS2: nothing personal man


Gud na atlease we are being trained by one of our senior partner, theoretically of course.  I have been enjoying his threads and his streneuous effort to dig out such topics.  

on "a bit too old"... nahh nah... sweet, havn't u heard that age is just a number... LOL...   ??? Anyways... its all fun talk nothing personal dsjeya Sir...

----------


## sikandar107

[quote="dsjeya, post: 382962"]kiss can kill 
aman ate jelly fish then kissed her girl friend who was allergic to jelly fish 
she died[/QUOT

Oh..gud knowledge for suffering husbands. :excite;  ha ha ha ha...

----------


## dsjeya

sikander no need to add sir
thank u for your comments
your definition of kiss is nice 
u can share your expeience
sweet regarding age i can not do any thing
if such threads are initiated by youngster is it ok sweet friend
i am trying a bit make this site intresstin
some r trying to make it a islamic site

----------


## sikandar107

> sikander no need to add sir
> thank u for your comments
> your definition of kiss is nice 
> u can share your expeience
> sweet regarding age i can not do any thing
> if such threads are initiated by youngster is it ok sweet friend
> i am trying a bit make this site intresstin
> some r trying to make it a islamic site


You are welcome Sir !! I beg to differ from u on one account "some r trying to make it a islamic site".  Islam is a very pious religion and to the matter every religion is.  So, it won't be prudent for us to bring in religion in our discussion.  Hope u wud appreciate my point of view !!  As far as I know even in Islam love is treated as the divine virtue of Allah and no religion as such permits open discussion on KISS or Love Making be it Islam, Christianity, Hinduism etc.  I once again reiterate that "KISS" is one such sensitive and emotional attributes of human being which comes thru instinct and with instant feelings of affection and not through discussion or knowledge base.  Its not limited to youngster or older people.  Even a small baby of 1 yr kisses his mother.  Nevertheless the thread is indeed interesting. Warm personal regards !!

----------


## dsjeya

thank u friend
u r very courteous
proper knowledge of anything is good
in christianity ,kissing in the cheek is not sexual but a sign of affection or respect
sex is also an important aspect of life
just nature will take care is escapism
i personaly feel this site shoud remain an entertaining one
i respect every religion

----------


## dsjeya

*hygiene*. There are very few, if any, people that enjoy kissing someone whose breath is unpleasant. To be a good kisser you need to make an inviting target. Bright clean teeth and fresh breath is a must. Appearance matters as well. If your teeth or lips appear dirty or rotten, the person you wish to kiss will not be able to enjoy your kiss, no matter how good your technique. There is also the issue of overall hygiene. Body odor is obviously not going to win you any points and may just keep you from getting that kiss at all. Also, there is the issue of facial hair. For guys, you need to understand how abrasive your face can be if you have not shaved very recently. Be considerate. Be clean. Be groomed. Make yourself as attractive and clean smelling as you possibly can

----------


## dsjeya

what happened to the fatawa against sharukan
there are easier way divorce
a good joke anyway

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> sweet regarding age i can not do any thing
> if such threads are initiated by youngster is it ok sweet friend
> i am trying a bit make this site intresstin
> some r trying to make it a islamic site


aahhh talk about being MATURE and ACTING YOUR AGE
judging comments based on someones RELIGION???
do u find the word ISLAM in ANY of my posts in THIS thread???
did i give ANY comments based on the RELIGION YOU FOLLOW??
go back and read my posts ONCE again...its all in LIGHT HUMOR
but YOU taking MY posts as RELIGION BASHING juss shows how insecure YOU are

and yeah
the part
"i respect every religion"
i fail to see your actions matching your words
oh well
God bless you

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> what happened to the fatawa against sharukan


what fatwa??

----------


## dsjeya

sweet you are not the person i am refered
you are actually fighting with him in another thread ?"80 or not 80, u 80 no no u only 80"
hypocrisy is not maturity
is there a rule old people should not have lighter moments
sweet what u want to me do  in the remaining years of my life ???
just recite bahavath  keetha
fatawa better ask indian muslim desis,don't land me in further trouble

----------


## sikandar107

> sweet you are not the person i am refered
> you are actually fighting with him in another thread ?"80 or not 80, u 80 no no u only 80"
> hypocrisy is not maturity
> is there a rule old people should not have lighter moments
> sweet what u want to me do  in the remaining years of my life ???
> just recite bahavath  keetha
> fatawa better ask indian muslim desis,don't land me in further trouble


Cool Down Sir !!  No one is questioning your maturity.  The thing is if one issue is raised, there aught to be a discussion and ppl might have different point of view and we must learn to accept those views with positive frame of mind.  I feel during the course of this debate, we r deviating from the sanctity of the topic itself.  And u r all free to live your life the way you want but one wud always expect, irrespective of age, our action and behaviour level shut match with the age we are in.  Now, at this age, we are not expected to crawl like a 3 months kids. Isn't it Sir?  There are norms for every age.  Otherwise who stops whom to go according to live to one's own whims and fancies.  Basic thing is we must ask ourselves, whatever we do, "if our action can be discussed in open with our youngsters or without our siblings, or children or we would like our children to behave in the same way as we are doing". If the answer is NO, then our actions or doings are not correct and need to be set right to acceptable limits.  :Smile:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> sweet you are not the person i am refered
> you are actually fighting with him in another thread


i am not fighting with him...i was juss messing around:frown;
main jab bhi bolti hoon...logon ko LARTI kiun dikhti hoon??:frusty1;




> ?"80 or not 80, u 80 no no u only 80"


ur saying m EIGHTY???:afteru;
wat did you have this morning dsjeya:-(




> hypocrisy is not maturity
> is there a rule old people should not have lighter moments
> sweet what u want to me do  in the remaining years of my life ???
> just recite bahavath  keetha


ok ok...i KNOW watevr i said about age is WRONG
and i apologize:mad8;
BUTTTT...i STILLL wana sayy...dat KISS is nothing to be DISCUSSED about..wen ur 59:nono;




> fatawa better ask indian muslim desis,don't land me in further trouble


i KNOW wat FATWA issss...i was askin about sharukh fatwa thingamajing???:secret:

anyhowwww!!
here you goo>>>:nanner;:rose;
no FIGHTYY!! :Stick Out Tongue: artytime:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> Cool Down Sir !!  No one is questioning your maturity.  The thing is if one issue is raised, there aught to be a discussion and ppl might have different point of view and we must learn to accept those views with positive frame of mind.


aahh THANKYOU!!:drunk:

----------


## dsjeya

sweet 
u need not aplogise
put valid points for your case ohter than pointing at my age
i just wanted to discuss about sex in a scientific
shall i proceed with techniques of successful kissing
i am 60 now

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

der is NO such thing as a VALID point in a kissing discussion:doh:

----------


## dsjeya

alright friend sweet
the main aspect of successful kissing is gentleness
look at the eyes of your partner whether enjoying or tolerating
some males have a wrong idea ,they shoud be rough to prove thir masculinity
i  am treating cases of injuries in lips sometimes in tongue
so be gentle,do not hurt is the motto for kissing

----------


## dsjeya

be ware when breathing out blow away from her body

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ do you SERIOUSLY think we have to LEARN all this??:s

----------


## dsjeya

may be u r an expert sweet
but there are novices

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

:rolling; @ EXPERT!!!
but how come i dont see ONE post here THANKING you for these TIPS??:baby;

----------


## Rockkker

Another chichora topic by dsjeya uncle...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ i know mannnn  :Big Grin:

----------


## sikandar107

> may be u r an expert sweet
> but there are novices


Sir - let this topic be end into an dignified way.  To that matter no one is novice nor anyone is expert.  We must maintain the sanctity of a topic when it is posted.  Sir, I just ask one question if u don't mind, by putting such topic before youngsters, are you not putting down low? Can we afford to deliberate at such great lengh to prove our point, with our siblings, or youngsters at our home? I don't think so, Sir.  Frankly let us deal with such sensitive issues with dignity. Hope u wud appreciate my point, Sir !! :Stick Out Tongue: eace:

----------


## dsjeya

270 views but no thanks hypocrisy ?
rocker thank u
role of hand
be decent hold her head lightly
no mischief please
enjoy kiss! enjoy life! ( concluded)
questions welcome

----------


## dsjeya

sikander 
why are u so upset like a bull seing  a red flag when ever sex topics are dicussed in this site
in this era of internet r u not like the indian proverbial cat
when the cat closes its eyes ,it thinks the whole world is dark
what is wrong in advising about oral hygiene

----------


## sikandar107

> sikander 
> why are u so upset like a bull seing  a red flag when ever sex topics are dicussed in this site
> in this era of internet r u not like the indian proverbial cat
> when the cat closes its eyes ,it thinks the whole world is dark
> what is wrong in advising about oral hygiene


Thanks for your outburst Sir. I never meant to antagonise you. I am not at all upset rather I smile the way u get upset.  RU really 59 or even more coz  the way u  react to advises not suited to u, speaks indeed differently.  Have u read the story "The Fox at the point of death".  I wish u read it !! Thanks again, Sir.   :Smile: 

My apologies ... being a much senior member both in terms of age and experience.  I am very small before your knowledge.  There is a saying, Sir, "Khasma badan ko shobhat hai, chhotan ko utpaat, aare ka Hari ke ghat gayo jo hiran ne maaro laat"

It means forgiving suits to the elders and mischief suits to the youngers and Hari(The Vishnu) did not lose anything when a deer kicked him.  Hope u got my point !! :Smile:

----------


## Rockkker

^ Bro, your wasting your time.. Telling him that its not right to post such topics wont stop him... I tried a lot, but was not successful.. Gud luk to u  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsjeya

love and realationship is the header of this section
what can we dicuss here
if u don't like just ignore rock and sikander
i have to maintain a lot of selp contol seeing lot of young ladies with their children,a sizable of them r  muslim 
so i just relax a little
r u doing anything to stop 60+ men from saoudi marrying  18 year old girls frpom kerala and hyderabad in india
i am sixty now

----------


## Rockkker

Only a psycho wud like to argue with u...

----------


## dsjeya

it is ok rock
u people do nothing to save muslim women to live honorably
but a simple sex eduction against rough and unhygineic kiss upsets self riteous people like u
simply imagine the plight of wife of aa smoker hubby,some times  drunk with poor oral hygiene roughly kissing

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> 270 views but no thanks hypocrisy ?


LOL...hypocrisy?
its a silent MESSAGE...try to understand it  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> love and realationship is the header of this section
> what can we dicuss here
> if u don't like just ignore rock and sikander
> i have to maintain a lot of selp contol seeing lot of young ladies with their children,a sizable of them r  muslim 
> so i just relax a little
> r u doing anything to stop 60+ men from saoudi marrying  18 year old girls frpom kerala and hyderabad in india
> i am sixty now


you have to maintain SELF CONTROL seeing a lot of young ladies with children
and you're saying the reason those YOUNG ladies have CHILDREN is because of NO SEX EDUCATION?
you mind explaining why girls in the west start having kids WAY earlier?
and yeah
you mind telling me wat you think sex education IS???
sex education is NOT telling how to make out!!
it makes you aware of all the BAD things related to this GOOD stuff...and i dont really see you doing any of this
dsjeya...from now on...DONT bring islam in this stuff...when people from your OWN religion think your threads are worth a gutter hole
nothing personal in this argument
but i seriously dont get your obsession with trying to make ISLAM look bad...




> Only a psycho wud like to argue with u...


i aint a psycho:baby;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> u people do nothing to save muslim women to live honorably
> but a simple sex eduction against rough and unhygineic kiss upsets self riteous people like u


AGAIN
what does RELIGION have to do with WOMEN LIVING miserably??
i am a muslim woman ALHAMDULILLAH
i try to follow my religion as MUCH as i can ALHAMDULILLAH
i wear HIJAB!!!and yeah another ALHAMDULILLAH
but i dont see myself LESS fortunate than any other woman enjoying her rights
islam has given women MORE rights...than ANY other religion..please keep that in mind
at least we dont have to go around EXPOSING and being an eye candy for people like you...
so another ALHAMDULILLAH

and yeah
Alhamdulillah: praise to ALLAH  :Smile:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> i thought KISS was a business term


how did i miss THIS??:rolling;

----------


## dsjeya

thank u sweet
u r lucky u r in states and from a well educated family yet wearing hijab on your own will and pleasure???
if u wear hijab u r modest otherwise   ??
that is the brain washing
no rigrt to enter the place of worship
dress code for women only 
polygamy
easy divorce
no maintenance
lack of eductional opportunities
female circumscission
flagging young girl in public view
woman witness stament is half value
rape shoud be confirmed by male witness ??? sweet friend u asked for this

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> thank u sweet
> u r lucky u r in states and from a well educated family yet wearing hijab on your own will and pleasure???


LOL...do you honestly think you should be asking me if i wear hijab on my own will and pleasure?
even though u KNOW the answer??
lol
well...i dont know about others...i wear it for PERSONAL reasons and i dont think i have to ANSWER or EXPLAIN something to you which is a PERSONAL choice





> that is the brain washing


brain washing?




> no rigrt to enter the place of worship


its not part of ISLAM...it's a SAUDI rule




> dress code for women only


who told you this??
there IS a dress code for MEN...but a lot of people dont practice it
and yes
all the vulgar and exposing dressz are for WOMEN
so what do you expect men to FOLLOW?
tell me a fashion where men have to go around EXPOSING their body??
btw..heres a link for men's dress code in islam
Islam Question and Answer - Menâs dress code




> polygamy


before the spread of islam...arabs used to have COUNTLESS wives/mistresses
islam LIMITED the number to FOUR
under SOME circumstances
WITH the consent of the FIRST wife
and yes...as a MUSLIM WOMAN i KNOW that there ARE situations in life when i would permit this
when a woman is not able to conceive?
would you want the man to DIVORCE his wife???if he has a HIGH desire for his blood line to continue?
or would you accept the fact that he has the right to have this desire and let him get on with another marriage as long as he gives you two the SAME rights?




> easy divorce


i dont have the patience to WRITE out everything on this so check this website out
Divorce in the Light of Islam




> no maintenance


whatt??




> lack of eductional opportunities


excuse me???are you SERIOUS??
are you talking about some specific COUNTRY or ISLAM??
and how is there LACK OF EDUCATIONAL OPPORTUNITIES in ISLAM??
i dont realli get your question...explain it a bit more so i can give you some answers




> female circumscission


AGAIN...WHERE DO YOU LIVE??
since when is FEMALE circumcision part of ISLAM??




> flagging young girl in public view


LOL...that video?? :rolling;
omG...even a 5 year old kid could tell how FAKE it was
and another thing...it was supposed to be a TALIBAN thing...nothing to do with Islam
get your facts right
and yes i know there IS a punishment like this for people who commit these stupid crimes
but then again
i guess its pretty FAIR..from an Islamic point of view




> woman witness stament is half value


LOL..another one
where did you read/see this from??
woman's testimony is EQUAL to man's...except in financial transactions
here is what you need to read in order to understand what this is all about
Women in Islam-Marriage, Divorce, Childbirth, abortion,rights, politics-Marriage, Divorce, Childbirth, abortion,rights, politics-Best resource for Women issues in Islam (Submission ) on the Internet. Women in Islam-Submission-Muhammed-Allah-Qur'an-Ko
go to POINT 4




> rape shoud be confirmed by male witness ???


AGAIN...where did you read this one from?? 




> sweet friend u asked for this


LOL!!!you seriously think i didnt like you asking me these ghisse pitte questions??
LOL...you know something...i have to THANK ppl like you...because you guys help me strengthen my belief by making me look for answers i would have never looked for if it was just for me...because again...islam is SUBMISSION to ALLAH...and its a BLIND faith we have
but its pretty funny dsjeya
you give me all these overly-used questions to answer just for the sake of a dumb argument
and you never bother answering the questions i ask you in my posts??

----------


## dsjeya

do u think all women blind 
will not woman be tempted on seeing scantly dressed handsome men
did not  respectful Prophet ask his wife to go inside,when he was talking with a blind man
in india women are not allowed to enter mosque
u better read shariat laws about rape and women testimony
female circumscision is practisced by muslims in north africa
polygamy only once that too when there is no child do u really believe your statement
what if the fault for childness is with the man concerned
by uttering a word thrice u throw out a women and your children out of your home
she is uneducated and unemployed.how she will survive???
why not maintenance for them
ok sweet i value friendship more than winning arguments 
hindusim manus laws and castesism r the bane

----------


## dsjeya

just look around and see how many muslim women expartriate r there
compared women from other countries

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> do u think all women blind 
> will not woman be tempted on seeing scantly dressed handsome men


that's EXACTLY why i said there IS a dress code for MEN
and i even gave you the link
and thats why i said all the exposing crap is for WOMEN
and dats why i asked you to tell me where on earth do we have men showing der bodies offf as much as women do
and all the men who DO...are sinning as much as the women without hijab




> did not  respectful Prophet ask his wife to go inside,when he was talking with a blind man


yes he did




> in india women are not allowed to enter mosque


since when did you start judging islam by what muslims in india do?




> u better read shariat laws about rape and women testimony


i will look this one up




> female circumscision is practisced by muslims in north africa


north african muslims?
and you're saying its an islamic thing?
then why is it not widely practiced as MALE circumcision




> polygamy only once that too when there is no child do u really believe your statement


yes i DO believe it
and yes...its only ALLOWED...that to WITH the consent of the first wife...not something you HAVE to follow no matter WHAT
then why is it SUCH a big concern for others when the wife allows it?
you make me lauf dsjeya  :Big Grin: 




> what if the fault for childness is with the man concerned


i dont get this question?
are you trying to ask me if the woman can have another husband?
then NO she cant..and she has every right to seek divorce and go ahead with someone else if it's a very important thing for her
but i doubt many women do this




> by uttering a word thrice u throw out a women and your children out of your home
> she is uneducated and unemployed.how she will survive???


LOL...and guess what???divorce rate is HIGHER in non muslim countries my friend
so even though we only have to utter the word THRICE...we dont do it as often as people who have to take months to get it  :Wink: 




> why not maintenance for them


i dont get this question :s what are you saying??




> ok sweet i value friendship more than winning arguments


LOL nah dsjeya
its not about frndship vs arguments
you can ask watevr u want to =p




> hindusim manus laws and castesism r the bane


what??:s




> just look around and see how many muslim women expartriate r there
> compared women from other countries


again...islam is not limited to ONE country
why do you keep saying 'compared to other countries'??
there are american-muslims...asian-muslims...european-muslims...african-muslims and aurtalian-muslims
and what do you mean by EXPATRIATE?
i know what the word is...but i dont get ur question =S

----------


## dsjeya

maintenance the divorcing husband has to pay for the household expenses to his exwife till she remarrys or employed 
conscent for second marriage is obtained by coercion and threat
more than one wife only for lust
woman want to have offspring more than men
why not men divorce and go for another
expartriate-non citizen working in another country
muslim women r centuries behind in education and employment
dowry is demanded from brides family
i once again stress friendship is more important than winning arguments whether u believe it r not

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

m not in da mood to even READ what u wrote
itz 2 am...and m TIREDDD!!!
i'll read it in da morning and answer ur silly questions again
till den
TAKE CARE DSJEYA!!

----------


## dsjeya

thank u for the concern sweet friend

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> conscent for second marriage is obtained by coercion and threat


dont make things up
and dis is JUST AN OPINION...plz come up with some facts




> more than one wife only for lust


another opinion




> woman want to have offspring more than men


another OPINION
he's actually doing good to the WOMAN...if she cant have children..and guess what...most men DO want der blood line to run
so if she cant fulfill that need then why are you jumping around saying its WRONG for him to get another wife for that reason?
so you want the first wife to be SINGLE all her life??




> why not men divorce and go for another


AGAIN...its JUST A PERSONAL CHOICE...if he loves his wife MORE than his desire to have kids than he WONT go for another wife
and if he thinks he can live without kids and NOT make his wife realize it on every occasion...then he doesnt HAVE to get another wife
why are you getting SO personal about it?
if the couple is happy with it...why are you trying to say that polygamy under CERTAIN situations is WRONG?




> expartriate-non citizen working in another country


i KNOW dis...i told you that i knew what the word meant...but i dont know what you're trying to ask me




> muslim women r centuries behind in education and employment


please give a source where you took this data from...dont give me YOUR opinions




> dowry is demanded from brides family


LOL!!!who told you THIS??
in islam...its HARAM...UNLESS the parents WANT to give something its totally DER OWN CHOICE
and yeah...all those murders and divorces due to dowry shit happens mostly in INDIA...ur OPINION on DAT??




> i once again stress friendship is more important than winning arguments whether u believe it r not


LOL...dont worry dsjeya...i dont get PERSONAL in arguments  :Stick Out Tongue: 

PS: dis is getting boring now:whistle;

----------


## EntangleDesi

Seriously? 

^^Was that all even worth it?Why is something that has NOTHING to do with this topic even dragged into it?

No wonder I've simply been ignoring this place...It's not even worth my time..with such topics + religion being dragged in where it doesn't belong

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ EXACTLY my damn point
i gave my opinion about the stupid discussion and he dragged islam into it:doh:

PS: how r u girl?? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

...I don't mind people discussing religion..but not when it doesn't belong or when you start disrespecting other religions or even your own..

Simply put don't drag in religion when it has nothing to do with the topic...

But with that said...that's the end of my response to this topic...not even worth my time

P.S. I'm good..staying away from this place :P You'll find me more on FB :]

you?

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

LOL
dats what i been trying to explain!!!
but he juss doesnt get it!!!go to page three and look @ everyonez responses
he thinks 'not liking weird discussions = trying to make this place ISLAMIC'
like what the??:s
anyhow
aawwww mannn...why u stayin away frm here??
i mean...dis place used to help ya study rememba?? =p
or u done wid everythin:s

----------


## EntangleDesi

I did...I actually wasted my time reading his responses..EEKSS!!!

LOL..BBC Radio Station..helps me with that

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

hahahah:rolling;
i feel ya man  :Big Grin: 
oh well..
aawww lucky uuuu
i wish i cud find somethin ELSE to waste my time on:frown;
oh well...carry on sweety:bigthumb;

----------


## EntangleDesi

I don't know whether I should L-O-L, literally or just go AWWW

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

LOL
herez one for ya:hug:
my frst frnd on DT :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## dsjeya

even a young man can not manage 2 pretty young girls at one time
poor old man what can i do
run to escape

----------


## EntangleDesi

> LOL
> herez one for ya:hug:
> my frst frnd on DTlay_ball:


[[hugs]] lets run away from here :P

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

*runz awayyy*

----------


## dsjeya

If u r happy,that way friend

----------


## sikandar107

> hahahah:rolling;
> i feel ya man 
> oh well..
> aawww lucky uuuu
> i wish i cud find somethin ELSE to waste my time on:frown;
> oh well...carry on sweety:bigthumb;


Nah... "find something ELSE to better utilise your time". :wink:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> Nah... "find something ELSE to better utilise your time". :wink:


ok now thatz juss RUDEEEE:bicycle:

----------


## dsjeya

here comes posseive male sikander 
y r u poking your nose

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^possessive?:s

----------


## sikandar107

> here comes posseive male sikander 
> y r u poking your nose


Sorry Sir.  I possess a long nose to poke and smell things !! But Sir, do u also have a long nose.  I thot I did not reply any of your posts for sometime.  And my last post was for sweet and not u - yet u got your nose cut... err poked.. Sorry sir.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsjeya

it is ok sikander
u r avoiding my threats,heaven won't fall
y are u advising others to avoid my thread
cant u behave gentleman like
sweet is not a child

----------


## EntangleDesi

oo my gosh... I was the one that said we should run away from this place

----------


## sikandar107

> it is ok sikander
> u r avoiding my threats,heaven won't fall
> y are u advising others to avoid my thread
> cant u behave gentleman like
> sweet is not a child


Sir, neither Sweet, nor Entangle, nor me and nor U are child.  Everyone understands what u meant to decipher the scientific way and hygeine out of an emotional act called "Kissing".  I did not ask anyone to AVOID your thread.  I just advised my buddies to avoid confrontation.  Sir, its nice to advise to be a gentleman.  But, Sir, I consider you as one of the supreme gentlemen of this forum.  Yet u cud not understand the reservations shown by these two sweet girls abt your postings on this great topic.  I guess you are the elder most and senior most person amongst us and does this become of you, to indulge into such debate where religion, practices of men and women in a particular religion needed to be discussed at such great length?  

I once again reiterate this is my last reply to your post and I won't appreciate any of your posts indicating me. :sorry: I have great regards for u and I accept the same from you to regard others without being personal to anyone.  Hope u understand what I meant here to say !! ok... I don't know what did u mean by "here come the possessive male Sikandar" or "cant u behave like gentleman"?  But yet I cud understand that it must have had some meaning when it comes out from a senior gentleman like u who is positioned himself in this august forum as the "LOVE GURU" and bent upon guiding  youngster the nuances of Kissing, Dating, Love Making etc. and when resisted come out with plethora of personal remarks on religion or practices of other races without having much facts on finger tips.

----------


## dsjeya

thank u sikander friend
i don't know your profession
have u been an advocate u could have reached the top
just go into the archieves of this august forum
ther r so many threads about kiss and sex (if u prefer anyother word suggest)
just check number of views 
which threads r popular
no one visits my thred 
respect your parents
a lady patient  with multiple bite injuries asked for sleeping tabllets
to make her  loving husband sleep
and she escapes from sex torture
no hard feelings sikander friend
i envy your courteous behaviur
let us meet in a new thread
status of muslim women
r u ready ?

----------


## Yawarkamal

> with out kiss !
> life is a miss !!


 
Thats why all galz in the bazar are just miss for us  ..

----------


## dsjeya

thank u  kamal

----------


## dsjeya

good news for mullah like desians
in view of swine flu threat school children r advised not to kiss for the the time being

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

you SERIOUSLY need some HELP dsjeya

----------


## dsjeya

for what
my hands,eyes and lips are ok my friend hop

----------


## Shades

> for what
> my hands,eyes and lips are ok my friend hop


She is referring to ur Brain:1::mocking;:lol;

----------


## dsjeya

my brain too ok 
i think wicked

----------


## Shades

> my brain too ok 
> i think wicked


U think ur brain is ok, so u r not sure :lol;
we don't think we are sure u need help...:mocking;

----------


## Yawarkamal

oey sun loo sary meri gul 

ye DT phaday bazi ky liye nahe hy , 

samaj gae  hoo saryyy tusi


ahoooooo


just take a chill pill yar

----------


## dsjeya

kamal we r just teasing

i meant i could think so my brain is ok

----------


## Shades

> oey sun loo sary meri gul 
> 
> ye DT phaday bazi ky liye nahe hy , 
> 
> samaj gae  hoo saryyy tusi
> 
> 
> ahoooooo
> 
> ...


Y do u c this as phaday bazi?

----------


## kasury

yeh kiss is kill

----------


## dsjeya

kiss is something great
can not describe
must experience

----------


## Shades

After writing full chapter's on kissing u say it cannot b described? lollll...

----------


## dsjeya

no words can describe the pleasure of kissing  with true love
it is heaven in earth

----------


## Yawarkamal

> kiss is something great
> can not describe
> must experience


lo bhai it cannot be described must experience dsjeya dont say must experience because for that have to wait long...:serenade:

only like that playing the gitar...

----------


## dsjeya

r u kidding kamal
most have their first kiss with opposite sex around 16

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

omGG!!
this thread is still running?? =O
hahahahhaha dsjeya!!
keep it up  :Wink: 




> After writing full chapter's on kissing u say it cannot b described? lollll...


LLLOOOLLLLLL:rolling;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> no words can describe the pleasure of kissing  with true love
> it is heaven in earth


then what's the purpose of this thread?:cc_confused:

----------


## newtodt

FUnny thread.

----------


## dsjeya

hop
educating about kiss
its benefits,pitfalls,dangers ,methodology etc,etc,etc!

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ tulip...really??
tell me ONE useful thing dsjeya mentioned in this thread?
and if he's so keen on sex education..
then he needs to educate people on other material...stuff that's a bit IMPORTANT?

----------


## coolshoaib

there was nothing mentioned in this thread which would i find useful but
I thing to dsjeya these things are more important. these are his favourite subjects.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^thank you!

----------


## dsjeya

did u people read my thread fully
i stressed the  importance of oral hygiene
doing it gently looking at the eyes of the girl u can find out whether she is enjoying r tolerating
the other day i had a lady asking for sleeping pills to be give to her  husband to escape from his kiss torture ???
she had injuies in her cheek and lip

----------


## dsjeya

kissing is an exercise
burns extra calories
freshens mind and body
lot of  business for mouth freshners ,perfume sellers,lipstick,and other make up items
lot of clientale in beauty parlours for facial,bleaching,eye lash triming etc
some business for plastic surgeons too
so
*Encourage  kissing
escape from recession*

----------


## dsjeya

sorry friends
i missed one major benificiary of growing kiss culture
dentist

----------


## dsjeya

y u people r not responding busy with what

----------


## dsjeya

even progressive goverments like america france  etc,leave alone muslim countries
do not encourage kissing
there is a smokers room in the airport
but kissers room ???
when a husband leaving for employment in a foreign country
what is the best farewell
a parting kiss

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> even progressive goverments like america france  etc,leave alone muslim countries
> [/COLOR]


^^wtf do you mean by this?

----------


## dsjeya

friend hop
muslim countries r very conservative
they want their womemn in hijab
not to mix with men
where as western countries are very progressive
women can dress as they like
mix with men

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ what does this retarded topic has to do with MUSLIMS???

----------


## dsjeya

kiss is a retarded topic
 noways hop
wht is your iq
i want  kissing to be encourged 
except in muslim countries for obivious reasoon
understand u girl in hijab

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ u got some SERIOUS issues with muslims
i feel SORRY for you
anyhow...i dont see ONE person encouraging this thread
so YOU seem to the the one with a low iq 
and yeah...GROW UP!!!calling people stupid names wont make u MATURE...act ur age PLEASE!

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

GIRLL IN HIJAB:rolling;

----------


## dsjeya

human growth stops at the age of 20
though u hop considers me 20 yrs old with 40 years experience
truth is otherwise
just see the number of views of this thread ,it has crossed 1000
friend i have nothing against islam
some poor middle aged women,have only one purdah
it seems they never wash it
they use it as a towel,kerchip and what not
imagine my predicament,when i have to sit near them 
and examine the child on their lap

----------


## desikuri

Umhaaaaa great search

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

ur last post is not worth a reply and has NOTHING to do with this thread
have fun with ur lill thread =)

----------


## EntangleDesi

O-M-G this is just ridiculous..and not in the good kind of way either...

----------


## dsjeya

facts r facts
whether u like it r not
any way thank u  desikuri,entangle and my angry friend hop
i will give a reward if anyone
can enlighten me on 
world kiss day
there must be one
if not shall i make my birthday
world kiss day !!!

----------


## dsjeya

why there is so much fuss
about a harmless kiss
let two loving souls
share God's bliss

----------


## dsjeya

a kiss a day          (minimum)
 tensions at bay

----------


## Shades

> human growth stops at the age of 20
> though u hop considers me 20 yrs old with 40 years experience
> truth is otherwise
> just see the number of views of this thread ,it has crossed 1000
> friend i have nothing against islam
> *some poor middle aged women,have only one purdah*
> *it seems they never wash it*
> they use it as a towel,kerchip and what not
> imagine my predicament,*when i have to sit near them 
> and examine the child on their lap*


I dont like going on arguing... nor does Dtians want me 2 do dat( If it wud not hav been da case I wud have replied u in ur diction...) so a humble request do not humiliate us more...The above reply is height of humiliation

I dont know if u go on wid such posts I will b able to stomach such humiliation... n even if sum1 ask me 2 stop ... whether I wud b doing so ... Please do not force me to reply

----------


## dsjeya

wicked friend
y r utaking it so seriolsly
do u think it is not a fact
hop asked y r u pointing out muslims
i prescented my experience

every religion some poor people r like that
but u r thrusting an unwanted dress on them

----------


## dsjeya

good or bad even 11yrs old children are prcticing kiss

----------


## EntangleDesi

^That's just wrong..Very wrong...An 11 year old child should not be kissing..but playing ball!!!

----------


## dsjeya

i do agree entangle
but  internet and tv r bringing havoc

----------


## Yawarkamal

i think dsjeya , topic is different and u r talking about other kind of things, so pls dont ...we dont want religious fight here...just be on the topic & avoid to spoil eachother feelings...

----------


## EntangleDesi

> i do agree entangle
> but  internet and tv r bringing havoc


they might be..but the parents are just as much to blame, if not more...parents let their kids run wild these days..

there are limitations parents can put on kids on to what and when they can watch tv or access on the internet

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

LLOOOLLL...dont you guys get it??






> y u people r not responding busy with what


NO RESPONSE


next step





> even progressive goverments like america france  etc,leave alone muslim countries
> do not encourage kissing
> there is a smokers room in the airport
> but kissers room ???
> when a husband leaving for employment in a foreign country
> what is the best farewell
> a parting kiss


TRYING TO GET ATTENTION  =D



LLOOLL dsjeya... :Wink: 
if saying ***** about muslims gives your lame threads more responses...then i would rather stay away
would suggest wicked to do the same  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsjeya

thank u kamal for your gesture
what ever the provacation,i will stick to the main them of the thread

----------


## dsjeya

Chewing gum Kiss
here one of the partners prefeably female partlly chews the buffle cum and then during
kissing transfers it to the male partner
very intresting and pleasurable
friends try and share your experiences
i found it ,highly enjoyable

----------


## dsjeya

hop thank u for your high calibre contribution
i envy your education,inteligence,experience  etc
keep us engaged

----------


## Shades

> if saying ***** about muslims gives your lame threads more responses...then i would rather stay away
> would suggest wicked to do the same


Ya I also realized thats da best thing 2 do...but sumtimes there are huge provocations n ma stomach gets up n down .. n think I gotta give a dose of mine to this ... anyway ur suggestion is surely da best thing, well I will try 2 keep my nerve udercntrl

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ LOL didnt you see how he used the term 'girl in hijab' for me??
bbuuttt..uuhhh hez old..so watevr
leave him alone  :Wink:

----------


## dsjeya

:Embarrassment: noo;


> GIRLL IN HIJAB:rolling;


be consistent in your reaction
wicked and hop r insulting  me 
any thing left in your vocabulary wicked for calling me names
hop why are u posting in perverted old man's thread
don't u have any better things to do ???:bye1:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

LOL
m posting in a thread where the original thread starter is concentrating less on his topic..and more on bashing muslims =D

----------


## Shades

> ^^ LOL didnt you see how he used the term 'girl in hijab' for me??
> bbuuttt..uuhhh hez old..so watevr
> leave him alone


ya its true...hop..

Dsjeya we hav a lot of better things 2 do..thx 4 reminding...

n wen u urself r hellbent on giving urself names den we cant help much... I dont think any1 called u perverted old man, am I right?, but u hav named urself...u r searching 4 dictionary 2 name urself:lol;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> ya its true...hop..
> 
> Dsjeya we hav a lot of better things 2 do..thx 4 reminding...
> 
> n wen u urself r hellbent on giving urself names den we cant help much... I dont think any1 called u perverted old man, am I right?, but u hav named urself...u r searching 4 dictionary 2 name urself:lol;


i called him 'perverted old man' cuz of the message he left on my profile =S

----------


## Shades

> i called him 'perverted old man' cuz of the message he left on my profile =S


O I C so he was just making me aware of that!!!:lol; anyway leave him alone...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

LLOOLL...yeah m outta here  :Wink:

----------


## dsjeya

hop 
to make matters straight
just reproduce the message i posted when we r indulging in friendly fight
if any satement is made wiked not attack the poster
but put  facts to counter it
i can post  photos to substantiate my statement
as for us u hop
i will be happy if u don't cross my path
may God bless u with a good life
shall i continue with  the thread topic peacefully

----------


## dsjeya

kiss is a icebreaker
akliss can bring reconcilation between quareled  husband and wife
and lovers

----------


## dsjeya

this threads tops in number of replies
in 2nd place in number of views
thank u 1oootimes desians
for this honour
despite reservations from conservatives

----------


## dsjeya

- ICE KISS
Celebrate the first day of winter with an ice kiss. Put an ice cube in your mouth until your mouth becomes cold. Remove the cube, track down your love and plant a kiss that will send chills!

----------


## dsjeya

flying kiss
a harmless way of showing affection
i don't consider it as a kiss at all
do u?

----------


## sweetdev22

hmmmmm i agree to some extent

----------


## dsjeya

thank u sweet 22

----------


## dsjeya

don't forget to kiss your  dearest in this festival day

----------


## dsjeya

kiss is a bliss
don't miss
even a single day

----------


## Kyla12

> i thought KISS was a business term


wow,,what you mean?

----------


## dsjeya

kyla12 ask  anagpaul 
sometimes kisses r bought by cash r kind

----------


## dsjeya

\which part the bridegroom shoud first kiss his bride after marriage

----------


## Tulip

you are seriously outta your mind Dsjeya

----------


## dsjeya

u people always mistake me
foehead,cheek then lips is the correct order in kissing

----------


## dsjeya

Kiss more, and kiss longer. That's what some researchers are advising as the health benefits of kissing are revealed.

Matthew Messina, DDS, a dentist and consumer advisor for the American Dental Association, says the extra saliva produced during kissing washes bacteria off your teeth, which can help break down oral plaque. Bryant Stamford, PhD, director of the health promotion center at the University of Louisville notes kissing can help you lose calories. "During a really, really passionate kiss," he says, "you might lose two calories a minute - double your metabolic rate." Others claim that kissing exercises the facial muscles.

Stress relief is another health benefit of kissing. Psychologist Joy Davidson, PhD, likens kissing to meditation. "It stops the buzz in your mind, it quells anxiety, and it heightens the experience of being present in the moment. It actually produces a lot of the physiological changes that meditation produces," she says. The fact that kissing leads to touching is also a good thing. Touching and massaging release oxytocin, a hormone known to have a calming effect on the body.

Source: Soundmedicine

.

----------


## dsjeya

what is the urudu equivalent for kissing ?

----------


## dsjeya

common, u urudu speaking people don't kiss ?

----------


## dsjeya

cell phone kiss is very popular among teenagers

----------


## dsjeya

what is the remedy,if we have kissed someone we should not

----------


## dsjeya

kissing diseasae''
any body knows the answer?

----------


## dsjeya

mononucleosis is the kiss disease
prevention includes abstinence from kissing

----------


## dsjeya

.










My first kiss was when I went on holiday to Bodrum Turkey last week. I was in the pool when this really hot guy sat down almost next to me, Then he jumped into the pool so I got in the pool and he said something to me but he was German so I couldn't understand him, The next day he was on the same boat trip we were on and he was helping out by serving drinks and he smiled at me, On the second last night I was sad that I didn't speak to him and he was sitting at the table next  to me in the restaurant so to stop myself crying I went and stood on the beach, Minutes later he came onto the beach and came up to me, He smiled but obviously understood I didn't speak German so he grabbed my face pulled it towards his and kissed me, He was so gentle and it lasted for about 20 seconds!   after that we just sat and looked at each other, on the night I was  leaving he didn't turn up to eat with his family so that made me sad but at least the memories will last

----------


## EntangleDesi

^you might wanna give the source for that...People may get the wrong idea from reading that

----------


## dsjeya

oh! entangle
i am not german 
an indian
old man

----------


## EntangleDesi

I know that...but someone new might come upon this post, read it and get the wrong idea..lol

----------


## dsjeya

what wrong idea
dsjeya a good kisser
may be long long ago

----------


## EntangleDesi

LOL..The story uses the word I...according to the story you aren't a German male

----------


## Jamesfranklin

it's fredom

----------


## dsjeya

welcome james franklin
common share your first kiss experience

----------


## dsjeya

*the male character involved in the first kiss story is not dsjeya*
is it ok now friend entangle desi

----------


## EntangleDesi

LOL...I wasn't being serious nor do I personally care..Just joking around...

my bad if it offended you

----------


## dsjeya

not at all.lol.
i am also replying as a joke

----------


## dsjeya

shall i share my first sex kiss
no!no !not the kiss
the story

----------


## dsjeya

nobody seems intrested

----------


## wejk1

Thanks for this site very helpful.

----------


## dsjeya

share your experience in kissing

----------


## Yawarkamal

go for it , may be others loce ur story...

----------


## dsjeya

that is natural pauline

----------


## dsjeya

does this  rose has anything to do with kissing

----------


## desikuri

Wowwwww lolz

----------


## dsjeya

thank u desikuri
share your experience in kissing
any tips about good kissing welcome too
shall we start a kissers group

----------


## MizsAddiction

> Hahahaha @ research
> Dsjeya LOVES these types of research yo...check out some of his other threads...u'll be rolin on da floor
> 
> 
> 
> Lollzzzz nah I wasn't talking abt da kissez
> His thread...LOL!!!
> 
> PS: dsjeya...ain't u a bit too old to be interested in dis kiddo stuff??
> PS2: nothing personal man




ahahahah worddd 
this made me laughh

----------


## dsjeya

a casual kiss much sweeter
than a planned kiss

----------


## mercurymissive

*Hi*

How are you, How is life going on?

----------


## dsjeya

i am fine for my age
missing kisses
friend

----------


## muddasar hussain

never kiss any girl...

----------


## muddasar hussain

never kiss to your lover...

----------


## dsjeya

i can not live without kissing
wait
guess
my girlfriend
no
my wife

----------


## muddasar hussain

thanks jeya

----------


## Lovely World

Oh! my God, I like kissing. Are you serious?

----------


## MyHotDesiGirls

i love the way my b/f kisses me

----------


## nameless24

Assslam-0-alaikaum 

 My Thinking for Kissing , Its An Art if u take it In serious Matter, simple :P

----------


## nameless24

*hey*




> Oh! my God, I like kissing. Are you serious?


hmm what do u think abt that ?:clap2::clap2:

----------


## dsjeya

kissing consenting adults is a pleasurable act
a surprise kiss from an acquaintance is very pleasing and exciting

----------


## dsjeya

kissing technique
1.brush your teeth
2.use perfumes and mouth wash
3.wet your lips with tongue
4.turn your head sideways
5 close your eyes once started kissing
enjoy friends

----------


## dsjeya

summer is a bad time for kissing
is it not

----------


## dsjeya

if husband and wife kiss everyday
marriage will last

----------


## dsjeya

now a days i am receiving lot of kisses
i am so lucky
blessed
don't envy
u jealous
from my grand children

----------


## dsjeya

can i share my latest experience

----------


## Tulip

Sure...if it is worth sharing dsjeya (?)

----------


## maurya18

ok..........................................

----------


## Jonsan

If you have feelings for him, just go with the flow. Don't think about it too much. You'll just do the right thing and it will feel right.

----------


## dsjeya

welcome friend,share your first kissing

----------


## chaoge

thanks for the info..

----------


## dsjeya

u r welcome friend

----------


## heman

is that what you really think .then it is true

----------


## GM...BS...GM

kiss by maouth is not good

transfer dises

----------


## dsjeya

friend gm
brush your teeth twice
see the dentist ever year
you and your kisser gorgle with antseptic mouth wash(it takes the natural smell and taste ,which r so sexy
a french kiss is so sweet

----------


## shane.hood

Hahahaha, rub honey on his legs.

Just kidding, ummm well im going to go out on a limb and say you have not been making out too much eh?

Start slow dont worry about technique or anything. Trust me its pretty natural.

Tips though, dont shove your tongue in right away.
Dont be stiff as a board hug him while you kiss him.
But not too much you can really do kissing trust me you'll figure it out and move along.

----------


## dsjeya

welcome and thank u shane
i will try your tips

----------


## sikandar107

Good that this thread has become as ever lasting as the act and nuances of Kissing are.  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

thank u friend sikander

----------


## sikandar107

You are welcome Sir !!  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

Decode his kisses(Getty Images)
The way your man kisses you is definitely an instant indicator of his mood and feelings. 

Want to know you better: This is the beginner's kiss. You are just getting used to each other. A simple meeting of the lips with gentle teasing on your mouth says that he wants to share more with you. 

In the mood: It is soft and sensual and his mouth lingers on yours. Sensual kisses say that your man is in the mood for some TLC. 

Let's talk: He brings his mouth close to yours and starts softly whispering nice, yet naughty things. This is to let you know that he's feeling romantic. 

The teaser: He will begin by nibbling on your ears and face and nuzzle you lightly. He will keep away from the mouth till the end. 

Want you right now: He will give you a rough-yet-extremely passionate kiss that would get you wild - there is no looking back after this one!

----------


## sikandar107

Gosh...............Never such details of kisses......  lol..... ummmmmm shall have to try anyway.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ek-Ajnabee

Emmm Well What Can I Say  :Stick Out Tongue:  I Never Kissed Anyone So .....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsjeya

lie ekajnabi lie

----------


## wilesmickes

Kiss it touch your lips to something else, usually another person. The modern Western culture is the most common expression of affection. Among those in close acquaintance is made kiss as a greeting or farewell kiss on the cheek (or close to the cheek, in the air when you touch the cheeks). The relatives may kiss the younger children to comfort them or show affection, and vice versa. Since the expression of romantic affection or sexual desire involves two people kissing on the lips, and may also involve one person kissing another on various parts of his body.

----------


## dsjeya

share your experience 
friend

----------


## nasar

Thanks for ..............

----------


## thomas520

thank u for your great post !I think evry one need kissing !

----------

